# blackberry sim



## papalazarou (Mar 19, 2014)

shortly travelling to Egypt on business and will be in the country for a few weeks. Is there anywhere to buy local sim cards at the airport. I'm specifically looking for a blackberry enabled sim but also looking for a short term 3g sim for ipad. 

Any advice please?

thanks,

Shaun.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

You cant get special blackberry sims per se
you would have to get a pay as you go sim and pay for your usage
There are blackberry packages for such as bbm available - but whether or not you can subscribe as a visitor I dont know.


----------



## papalazarou (Mar 19, 2014)

Biffy said:


> You cant get special blackberry sims per se
> you would have to get a pay as you go sim and pay for your usage
> There are blackberry packages for such as bbm available - but whether or not you can subscribe as a visitor I dont know.


Thanks for the reply. do you know if I can pick a sim up at the airport?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

papalazarou said:


> Thanks for the reply. do you know if I can pick a sim up at the airport?


I doubt it but you will find plenty of places to buy it once you are in the city.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

At the Egyptair terminal there is a vodafone desk and I think etisalat also - so yes you might be able to buy a sim -just make sure your phone is unlocked.


----------



## papalazarou (Mar 19, 2014)

Biffy said:


> At the Egyptair terminal there is a vodafone desk and I think etisalat also - so yes you might be able to buy a sim -just make sure your phone is unlocked.


Thanks again for the replies. I'll try the airport when I come in.

Shaun.


----------

